# Need some advice - under the Lister hospital



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies i am due to start IVF-EGG SHARE anyday now just waiting for AF and then i can start pill just wondererd how long i will be on the pill for? I am currently under the Lister in london so maybe there are some girls on here who have had treatment and could tell me a bit about the Lister?

thanks ladies, take care shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shye

Sorry i cant help with your question but i am sure others will be able to

We have a lister girls egg share thread here

I will leave the link below for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69728.0

Hope that some of the girls there may be able to help you

Wishing u lots of    for ur cycle

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Shye, 

When I was doing my tx I was only on the pill for 2 weeks, which is the min you can be on it to get a bleed, but alexia was on it for 5 weeks. 

Its all different for different people, they should tell you when you call to say you have started your af how long you will be on it. It depends on your recipient and where they are in the cycle. 

Good luck hun.


----------

